# Whats the Best Way to Keep Weeds from Growing inBetween Concrete Slabs?



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm assuming you are talking about a concrete driveway. I don't know anything that will prevent this but there are defoliants like roundup to kill the weeds or you can use a string trimmer.


----------



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim F said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about a concrete driveway. I don't know anything that will prevent this but there are defoliants like roundup to kill the weeds or you can use a string trimmer.


yes sir....I'm talking about a concrete driveway and the sidewalk in front of my house...

what about filling them with a flexible filler?
is that better than using roundup/bleach?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

There's chemials you can spray that prevent any growth for up to six months. Don't remember the name but your local nursery will know. Roundup has an extended control version out now too but I have never used it.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> There's chemials you can spray that prevent any growth for up to six months. Don't remember the name but your local nursery will know. Roundup has an extended control version out now too but I have never used it.


"I've used the extended control version Marty mentioned, mainly on a brick driveway. Lots of openings for weeds to grow in. Roundup Plus" seems to do a pretty good job. I just buy it yearly in the premixed gallon container with the applicator. Mostly keeps the driveway clear of weeds and grass for the summer and seems to work pretty fast on killing any existing weeds. Hand gets tired squeezing that trigger so next year I might buy a small pump up sprayer and pour it in that just to make life easier. :thumbup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

RoundUP:thumbsup:


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a big pump sprayer full of round up. I fill it up with pre-mixed round up. I might try the extended control roundup next time.


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to rebuild concrete pools and patios, and I'd always use this real thick grey Vulkem caulking. I'd tape off both sides of the joints or cracks, then caulk and smooth them. It lasts for years, and looks nice, too. If I remember what kind it was, I'll post it. I do remember the tubes being pretty expensive.


edit- this stuff:
http://www.poolcenter.com/service_supplies_pool_caulking_supplies.htm


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Marty S. said:


> There's chemials you can spray that prevent any growth for up to six months. Don't remember the name but your local nursery will know.


I've used something called Trioxx (which bills itself as 'Total Vegetation Kill' for a year) with good success. Haven't used the RoundUp version so I can't say which is better.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I would think a flexible caulk designed compatible with wood and concrete would be a good fix also as posted above. The key is flexible since that is the function of the wood spacers. You wouldn't want to bond those joints and cause cracks. The roundup products are probably the most expedient cure. I've always just weed whacked my sidewalk joints as I'm doing the edges.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Most weed seeds are air-borne, not coming from below.

If they come from before a single application of Round-Up will kill the roots of plants. Use a hand srayer on a calm day when needed to touch without killing surrounding grass/lawn.

If you are dealing with broadleaf weeds, Weed Be Gone will be adequate and not as dangerous. For grasses you will need to use something like Round UP once a year or so.

Dick


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Round-Up concentrate in gallon size - pump sprayer - every couple three months. Works for me.


----------

